# What cheese, if any, can be stored at room temp?



## stevem (Jun 6, 2007)

Does anyone know of any cheeses that will stay good at room temp? Say for as long as 2 days without refrigeration?

Am I just wishing for the impossible?


----------



## cjs (Jun 7, 2007)

IMO, I think you are...I can't think of any that could be safely stored at room temp.

Well, Velveeta, I guess can be stored out of refrigeration - at least until it's been opened, then I would chill it.


----------



## Charleysaunt (Jun 7, 2007)

Almost any hard cheese will be fine--cheddars. Parmesan chunk will definitely keep. If you are talking about in an environment like your kitchen counter (and not backpacking where we have taken cheese for several days) you can keep it with a vinegar soaked towel around it. There used to be glass jars that had a grid that elevated the cheese and vinegar was put in the bottom. These were old store counter items to keep cheese in view.
Softer or semi-soft cheeses like Monterey Jack will probably be OK too. The worst that can happen to them is a little mold (but not in two days) and you just cut it off.


----------



## sparrowgrass (Jun 7, 2007)

What Charleysaunt said.  Cheese was invented a gajillion years ago as a way to keep milk before the days of refrigeration.

I have often taken cheese (swiss, cheddar, parmesan) on extended backpacking trips for a week or more.


----------



## Lizannd (Jun 7, 2007)

*There are many cheeses that you can store for a couple*

of days at room temp if they are still in the original wrapper.  I sent several types of cheese to a service man in Iraq.  (it took 7 days to get there) If you don't have a particular piece of cheese you want to keep Hickory farms has 3 or 4 types and they will tell which ones will keep.  Other cheese vendors should be able to tell you which ones don't need refrigeration for a few days.  Just contact the company.


----------



## Charleysaunt (Jun 7, 2007)

They don't need to be in the original wrapper. Vacuum sealed will, of course, keep better, but they will keep perfectly well "home wrapped".


----------



## Caine (Jun 7, 2007)

If you are rewrapping the cheese, do not use plastic, use aluminium foil. Plastic will make cheese sweat, which allows mold to grow more easily. Aluminium will let the cheese breathe, and it will keep much longer.


----------



## ironchef (Jun 7, 2007)

Caine said:
			
		

> If you are rewrapping the cheese, do not use plastic, use aluminium foil. Plastic will make cheese sweat, which allows mold to grow more easily. Aluminium will let the cheese breathe, and it will keep much longer.


 
The best method of storing cheese is loosely wrapped with wax paper. The plastic wrap does not make the cheese "sweat". What it does is it retains more moisture on and around the cheese and it restricts the flow of oxygen. This is what promotes the growth of bacteria and other molds.

Besides that, remember that the ideal holding temp. of cheese is at 55-60 degrees F, which is basically roughly the same temp. that most cheese are ripened at. Room temp. can be fine, as long as the ambient temp. does not go over 75 degrees F. At that point the oils and fats will start to sweat out of the cheese.


----------



## Caine (Jun 7, 2007)

ironchef said:
			
		

> The plastic wrap does not make the cheese "sweat". What it does is it retains more moisture on and around the cheese and it restricts the flow of oxygen. This is what promotes the growth of bacteria and other molds.


 
The accumulation or buildup of moisture on and/or around an inanimate object is referred to as sweating.


----------



## mudbug (Jun 7, 2007)

also happens to animate objects.  It's referred to as perspiration in gentler circles.


----------



## obiwan9962 (Jun 7, 2007)

just wondering why you would want to store your cheese at room temp
true the more aged or brined cheese can be stored at room temp
just it would need to be consumed quickly
softer cheeses i don't suggest it


----------



## ironchef (Jun 7, 2007)

Caine said:
			
		

> The accumulation or buildup of moisture on and/or around an inanimate object is referred to as sweating.


 
Yes, but in the case of cheese, because it does contain it's own moisture, sweating is refered to the moisture that is being exuded. Although sweating can be used in the definition that you're referring to, it is used more for objects that do not contain moisture of their own.


----------



## obiwan9962 (Jun 7, 2007)

ironchef said:
			
		

> Yes, but in the case of cheese, because it does contain it's own moisture, sweating is refered to the moisture that is being exuded. Although sweating can be used in the definition that you're referring to, it is used more for objects that do not contain moisture of their own.


both of what you have said is correct
but consider cheese is still a "live" food
that liquid that the cheese exude is actually the waste of the bacteria still alive in the cheese and eventually it will spoil the cheese and the mold if it is a blue veined cheese will turn pinkish and at that point i would definitely discard it
for that is another bacteria entirely and might cause food borne illness


----------



## Charleysaunt (Jun 7, 2007)

The point is, don't wrap cheese in plastic because it develops slime. Wrap in parchment paper, as cheese mongers do in Paris. The air needs to circulate. BUT then vacuum seal it at home if you are going to keep it a long time.


----------



## BluePlate (Jun 7, 2007)

Laughing Cow cheese (the kind in a circular, disk-shaped box) doesn't need to be refrigerated - I've seen it sold in some grocery stores on shelves.  I have brought them on travels and it worked pretty well. 

I once tried to travel with Smoked Gouda without refrigeration.  It did not work. 

Cheers,


----------



## Caine (Jun 8, 2007)

ironchef said:
			
		

> Although sweating can be used in the definition that you're referring to, it is used more for objects that do not contain moisture of their own.


 
Like water pipes, for example?


----------



## ironchef (Jun 8, 2007)

Caine said:
			
		

> Like water pipes, for example?


 
Last time I checked, that was referred to as condensation.


----------



## BBQ Mikey (Jun 9, 2007)

Haha I just wrapped all my cheese in foil.

Thanks guys, i was noticing even my 10 month aged cheddar was starting to get new mold after only a week or two in my fridge.  I had carefully re wrapped it in cling wrap.  It was prespired.  I did this on several of my cheeses, Im a monger of sorts.

I need to get wax paper.


----------

